# Access-Datenbank in VB6 einbinden



## severance (30. März 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe erst vor kurzem mit Visual Basic angefangen und komm nicht weiter.
kann mir einer sagen wie ich eine Access Datenbank (Microsoft Access 2002) in VB einbinden kann ?
mit "Add-Ins -> Datenformular-Assistent" kommt immer eine fehlermeldung 
( Nicht erkennbares Datenbankformat 'E:\VB\db1.mdb'. )
Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?

Danke im vorraus

Mfg,
severance


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. März 2004)

Hi,

Versuchs mal im Access-98-Format 
(also die Datenbank in Access in dieses Format umwandeln)


Dunsti


----------



## severance (30. März 2004)

cool, geht....

DANKE


----------

